# Disposable film cameras



## JRS (May 7, 2013)

I'm wondering how an old disposable film camera works, does it have a fixed shutter speed or does it have an photometer? I know that the lens and aperture are fixed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 7, 2013)

They do have a fixed aperture and shutter speed. Looking at some old pics from them, I'd guess they're around f/11 and somewhere between 1/100 and 1/200 s. Exposure adjustments are applied during the printing process.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 7, 2013)

I see the Fujifilm cameras use ISO 800 with a f/10 lens and 1/140 or 1/125 shutter speed depending on the model.
http://www.fujifilm.com/products/quicksnap/lineup/superia/
http://www.fujifilm.com/products/quicksnap/lineup/marine/


----------



## JRS (May 7, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## AprilForever (May 8, 2013)

I always wondered...


----------



## Nishi Drew (May 21, 2013)

And they're still selling these which is awesome, and I still see people using them, times haven't moved on quite yet


----------



## bycostello (May 22, 2013)

never really thought about it before...


----------



## RGF (Jun 2, 2013)

Print film has wide latitude for exposure error. Plus many disposable cameras had flashes


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 14, 2013)

Disposibles are still an awesome option when you don't want to risk your gear.


I used to process the film and the only advice I'll give is… Crack it open and get the battery out before taking it to the printing shop! (You won't damage the film).




Seriously, they've always put a whole AA battery in there. We used to have a bucket full of them.




Also, anyone thinking of reusing the camera with another roll of film: Forget it, the canisters are put together reversed.


----------



## RGF (Jun 14, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Disposibles are still an awesome option when you don't want to risk your gear.
> 
> 
> I used to process the film and the only advice I'll give is… Crack it open and get the battery out before taking it to the printing shop! (You won't damage the film).
> ...



Thanks. Do they even sell disposal film cameras any more?


----------

